

Show HN: Boply - Sell Stuff Simply - freddy

I would love some feedback on a project I have been working on here and there for about a month. The idea is to make it super simple to sell something without having to setup a store. It is just one form to post your product. You can easily sell a book you have sitting around, a dress you made, access to a url, or allow people to purchase a file. You can check it out here: http://bop.ly. You can also see something I am selling here: http://bop.ly/DgRF1
======
freddy
Has anyone tried to buy the book: "Innovators Delimma" <http://bop.ly/DgRF1>
from the site? I just wanted to make sure if you did all was working ok.

------
schneby
I like it. I think the font size of the site title (top left) needs to be
larger. The main page feels like a template.

Also, there are a few grammatical errors on your FAQ document.

~~~
freddy
Thank you. Yeah the styling stuff is def not my strong suit. I will give it
some more work.

------
amac
I'm working on something related to this. If you like, I would enjoy sharing
my project and discussing marketplaces further with you. (My email's in my
profile.)

~~~
freddy
Sure will send you an email.

------
jlampart
Honest question: why use this instead of e-bay?

~~~
freddy
I guess a couple of reasons 1) you can use Boply to sell digital goods like
urls or files. 2) For non-digital you don't pay an "insertion fee" on Boply
like you do on eBay. And Boply is more for quickly posting your item and
getting it out to your friends. The use case came from my wife who sews and
wanted to have a page to send to her friend's for some of the items she made.

------
galuggus
great. easy to use and simple.

Have you seen yardsellr?

How are you different?

The right hand side of the page and tagline (about etc) took a long time to
load for me.

~~~
freddy
For non-digital goods they seem pretty similar. Boply also enables you to sell
digital goods like access to a link or a File that people can download. In
addition it seems like yardsellr charges the buyer a transaction fee when they
purchase while I just add the small transation fee for the seller. Also Boply
does not require the user to login Facebook to make a purchase. In fact it can
be done without any login just have to go through Paypal to enter your credit
card info.

------
niico
<http://bop.ly>

